# London Ambulance Service



## Emergency Metaphysics (Feb 8, 2020)

Greetings,

Are there any folks in here that currently or previously worked for the London Ambulance Service that might be willing to answer a few questions for me regarding being an international applicant?

1) I see that it appears international applicants need to go through a 2-year Newly Qualified Paramedic Programme, and I'm wondering if this is truly the case and what I could expect from that, if there is a way to fast-track or bypass it, and whether you get paid during your time in the programme.

2) The ambulance service has a lot of negative reviews online, particularly in the area of work-life balance. I'm looking for an honest assessment of what one could expect in a 12-hour shift.

I appreciate any help you folks can offer. Cheers.


----------



## Pabbage (Feb 9, 2020)

1. no and yes

2. expect a 14 hour shift


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Feb 9, 2020)

Pabbage said:


> 1. no and yes
> 
> 2. expect a 14 hour shift




So, international applicants do NOT have to go through that programme? It seems like we do given the materials recruitment sent over. BUT it's not real clear.

Also, I have heard about the 14-hour shift. I take it you're staying after to finish paperwork?

And I have been reading some pretty scary reviews of the service online. What's particularly troubling are the frequent complaints about how management bullies the staff and that a person is trapped on night shift for possibly years before getting to go to days.

Can you offer any insight into any of this?

Thanks for responding.


----------

